# 15 gal tank



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Im a freshwater fish keeper for long now and I have a 15 gal tank that I think I want to consider in converting to a saltwater tank. Ive read articles on saltwater aquariums and they mostly suggest a 20-30 gal tank to start. For now, just wanna try if my 15 gal tank will be ok. Everything is complete (I guess...) except for the aquarium salt, hydrometer, and the fish.

For the fish, I would really like to have clownfish. Just want to ask you guys on how many clownfish can fit in a 15 gal? What other small fish could go well with them? and How many of each kind of the fish will be ok in the 15 gal tank?

Hope you could help me on this. I would really like to try on something new. :fish:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you aren't ready, read more. You got a top off system? Good filter? Skimmer? Real good lighting? sand? MONEY?!?!?!?!?! You'll also need to buy rockwork and some other stuff.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

although a 15 gallon is small, if you add a sump, you can increase the water volume, and that alone would be my best suggestion. Also think about getting a protien skimmer, and read up on filtration methods. I would also think about purchasing bob fenners book "the conscientious marine aquarist"


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if you are going to build a sump, or get one, get a larger tank and use the 15 for the sump, might as well start off better.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

the only tank i here is good for making a saltwater that is under reccomended 20-30 gallons is my tank which is a 12 gallon JBJ Monocube


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Then you heard wrong. Those things are a menace.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! Can you recommend any good links where I can learn more about saltwater aquariums.


----------

